# anhedonia sucks



## poser938 (Mar 22, 2011)

so, i took mirapex about a year ago for a month and a half, it ended up making me very numb to feeling of pleasure.. i've tried cyproheptadine and it helped quite a bit. i dont really know how but it did, built up a tolerance to a high dose of it tho and had to stop taking it. i've heard about amisulpride or sulpride helping with anhedonia in low doses. has anyone else gone through anything like this and do you have any advice??? help please!! i would be very thankful  

OH and also before i tried cyproheptadine i tried tianeptine and ritalin and they only made me worse, so i dont think something would help if it stimulates dopamine receptors like those 2 meds do.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

The Cyproheptadine thing is likely due to it's 5HT2-C antagonist actions I think. It sort of helped me too, I took it for allergies and found myself feeling oddly stimulated, rather than sedated, as most antihistamines might do.


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

*anhedonia sucks!*

yes i know it's a serotonin antagonist. ive fouan effectnd out tho, that it has an effect on dopamine receptors.. i guess upregrulating them and making them more sensitive. it helped me trmendously after i took adderall like 5 years ago and ended up with anhedonia/extreme anxiety. the reason i took cyproheptadine back then was to help with effexor side effects. blahh its a long story but i know that it does sensitize dopamine receptors. im just sayin this because i hope it will help someone else. the cyproheptadine just didnt help enough this time. im planning on going to see a psych here soon and ask about methysergide.. i know its an antagonist at other serotonin receptors that cyproheptadine doesnt work on... im nervous it wont work tho. i guess i'll find out. i'm just trying to figure out if anyone else has found something that helps with mirapex induced anhedonia.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

What dose of cyproheptadine where you guys taking?


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

okay when i took it and it helped me with adderall making me numb to pleasure i proble ended up taking 32 milligrams a day. i started out with one 3 times a day though. but lately when ive needed it to help me with anhedonia from mirapex, i ended up taking a very large dose cuz ive been desperate ton get better.. probably about 60 milligrams a day. im about to be going to the doc and see about methsergide now tho. i kknow it works on different serotonin receptors.. im hoping it helps!


----------



## burner00 (Oct 11, 2009)

When you say anhedonia it means there has been poor functioning in the dopamine receptors in short your dopamine system is out of sorts. 

If i had to choose one possible treatment of anhedonia from your list of medication i would choose Amisulpride. Amisulpride in low doses ~50mg is definitely one of the best treatment of anhedonia according to a lot of positive reports and theoretically speaking aswell it has vast potential by correcting d2-d3 receptors pathways without being anxiogenic. Anhedonia is a primary negative symptom of schizophrenia as well, which is treated well with amisulpride. 

If you want a long term relief from anhedonia and dont want anhedonia to poop out try adding a SSRIs/SSRE to increase the responsiveness of D2-D3 receptors over time, possibly by increasing receptor density.

The good thing about amisulpride is it works quick you probably see the effects in a week.

Or if you want a quick fix/or incase amisulpride fails try buperenorphine. Firstly by taking 0.2mg just to see if you have any allergic reaction if not then increase the dosage to 0.4-0.6 and stay there. 

yea one more thing don't ever ask your pdoc to give medications for anhedonia he would be totally stumped and script you something like risperadal which is probably something you dont ever want. :b


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

yes im considering trying amisulpride, but i di some research on it on pubmed and if i understood it right, it actually downregulates dopamine receptors in low doses.. that would be bad considering what the mirapex already did to my dopamine receptors.


----------



## burner00 (Oct 11, 2009)

how was your first few weeks with mirapex?


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

my first few weeks with mirapex... well it did nothing for my mood. mainly what it did was make me more responsive sexually, but kinda of just in a physical way and no help in for the mental part of it.


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

Wireheading is the ultimate solution. Deep Brain Stimulation to Reward Circuitry Alleviates Anhedonia in Refractory Major Depression


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

yes i stopped taking the mirapex november 2009 and i still feel absolutely horrible. i dont get to see a psychyatrist til april 12th which seems like a year away..


----------



## burner00 (Oct 11, 2009)

Don't loose hope. If you access to amisulpride. Try taking it for a day and two and carefully assess the emotions and feelings before and after taking the medication.

If the results are positive or nil for the first few days that means amisulpride is not screwing your dopamine receptors infact it might be doing the opposite.

If the effects are negative or very negative just as you were experiencing with mirapex initially withdraw it completely. This means you might be going through DAWS as Guide 4 Dummies pointed out.


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

I doubt if I can obtain amisulpride. Is it substitutable with another low-dose antipsychotic? I know flupentixol (fluanxol) is indicated for depression in daily doses lower than 3 mg. due d-autoreceptors blockade. Or it is something special about amisulpiride (GHB-receptor agonism, 5HT7 antagonism) that makes it effective?


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

well thanks,i'll try and figure something out


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

Imagine being schizophrenic, the majority are anhedonic for the duration of the disease which is usually lifelong.


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

ohh mann...i could not take living a whole life in an anhedonic state of mind. before taking thecyproheptadine.. the mirapex had actually givenme RLS, which is what its supposed to treat.. along with pain allover my body..along with anhedonia. im talking NO pleasure whatsoever along with it being impossible to think clearly and logically.im steadily getting worse everyday sinceive been off the cyproheptadine, imjust hoping i can find the right med before i get as bad as i was...


----------



## burner00 (Oct 11, 2009)

broflovski said:


> I doubt if I can obtain amisulpride. Is it substitutable with another low-dose antipsychotic? I know flupentixol (fluanxol) is indicated for depression in daily doses lower than 3 mg. due d-autoreceptors blockade. Or it is something special about amisulpiride (GHB-receptor agonism, 5HT7 antagonism) that makes it effective?


GHB receptor and 5HT7 receptors it is which provides a pronounced anxiolytic effect which low dose antipsychotic lacks thus amisulpride proves to be a much better option for SA and anhedonia than low dose antipsychotics. I don't know any antipsychotic out there which has GHB and 5HT7 receptor properties maybe crazymed knows?


----------



## burner00 (Oct 11, 2009)

michael10364 said:


> ohh mann...i could not take living a whole life in an anhedonic state of mind. before taking thecyproheptadine.. the mirapex had actually givenme RLS, which is what its supposed to treat.. along with pain allover my body..along with anhedonia. im talking NO pleasure whatsoever along with it being impossible to think clearly and logically.im steadily getting worse everyday sinceive been off the cyproheptadine, imjust hoping i can find the right med before i get as bad as i was...


If your situation is really that worse i recommend you buprenorphine first than anything else. it comes with virtually no side effects in low doses. If you go that route make sure you carry a defense mechanism for addiction.


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

how could buprenorphine help?? i used to read some about it but i never understand how it could help


----------



## burner00 (Oct 11, 2009)

buprenorphine is a strong partial opiate agonist. has tremendous anti-depressent abilities.

there is thread floating around on buprenorphine

here:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...uboxone-for-anxiety-terror-depression-115639/


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

well i dont really have any anxiety.. i just feel like thelights are on but nobodys home in my head.. seriously. and i could consider buprenorphine but i just need something that would get my dopamine receptors working properly. it seems like buprenorphine for me would be like giving someone with no legs some adderall. it might make them feel good for a bit but at the end of they day they still cant get out of bed by themselves. (thats the best thing i could come up with.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

burner00 said:


> GHB receptor and 5HT7 receptors it is which provides a pronounced anxiolytic effect which low dose antipsychotic lacks thus amisulpride proves to be a much better option for SA and anhedonia than low dose antipsychotics. I don't know any antipsychotic out there which has GHB and 5HT7 receptor properties maybe crazymed knows?





> [A mechanism for gamma-hydroxybutyrate (GHB) as a drug and a substance of abuse]
> 
> M Maitre, JP Humbert, V Kemmel, D Aunis, C Andriamampandry
> 
> Gamma-hydroxybutyrate (GHB) is mainly known because of its popularity as a drug of abuse among young individuals. However this substance increases slow-wave deep sleep and the secretion of growth hormone and besides its role in anaesthesia, it is used in several therapeutic indications including alcohol withdrawal, control of daytime sleep attacks and cataplexy in narcoleptic patients and is proposed for the treatment of fibromyalgia. GHB is also an endogenous substance present in several organs, including brain where it is synthesized from GABA in cells containing glutamic acid decarboxylase, the marker of GABAergic neurons. GHB is accumulated by the vesicular inhibitory aminoacid transporter (VIAAT) and released by depolarization via a Ca2+ dependent-mechanism. A family of GHB receptors exists in brain which possesses hyperpolarizing properties through Ca2+ and K+ channels. These receptors--one of them has been recently cloned from rat brain hippocampus--are thought to regulate GABAergic activities via a subtle balance between sensitized/desensitized states. Massive absorption of GHB desensitize GHB receptors and this modification, *together with a direct stimulation of GABAB receptors by GHB, induce a perturbation in GABA, dopamine and opiate releases in several region of the brain.* This adaptation phenomenon is probably responsible for the therapeutic and recreative effects of exogenous GHB.


I wonder how the combination of the amisulpiride and baclofen will turn out, broflovski has theorised that by adding a presynaptic dopamine agonist to baclofen could result in the euphoric paradoxal effects experienced by some ppl, then we have amisulpiride with agonizes the GHB receptor, according to this abstract combined agonism of GHB and GABAB receptors results in dopamine, opiate and gaba release in several brainarea's, then togheter we have the 5HT7 antagonism.

Theoretically a mix that is superior to GHB?


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

crayzyMed said:


> I wonder how the combination of the amisulpiride and baclofen will turn out, broflovski has theorised that by adding a presynaptic dopamine agonist to baclofen could result in the euphoric paradoxal effects experienced by some ppl, then we have amisulpiride with agonizes the GHB receptor, according to this abstract combined agonism of GHB and GABAB receptors results in dopamine, opiate and gaba release in several brainarea's, then togheter we have the 5HT7 antagonism.
> 
> Theoretically a mix that is superior to GHB?


You mean presynaptic dopamine _antagonist _ i guess. My surmise was based on your info, affirming crucial role of d-autoreceptors function in baclofen's impact on dopaminergic activity. And as I remember that data was a speculation as well. At the same time I see no danger in low-dose amisulpride and baclofen combo, so experiment is worth carrying out and will show.


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

yes, anhedonia most certainly does suck. could anhedonia possibly be a 'bottle neck' to how people score on iq tests etc? in that the lack of dopamine/reward sensation/apathy makes it harder for the right answer to occur to you?


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

yessi have definitely become dumber due to this anhedonia.lol seriously... my memory is gone along with alot of other things. i kinda feel like the lights are but nobodys home


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

michael10364 said:


> yessi have definitely become dumber due to this anhedonia.lol seriously... my memory is gone along with alot of other things. i kinda feel like the lights are but nobodys home


my pdoc said my depression's retarded, I said I didn't know you felt so strongly

I seemed better at seeing the multiple meanings in things


----------



## Raidiant (Dec 14, 2009)

anhedonia is probably down there with dysphoria, but both imo is not as bad as deep depression, psychosis etc etc bipolar isn't that bad considering you are high half the time, but yeah anhedonia is preferably to stuff like schizophrenia or even real physical health problems like heart attach yeah...but anything that way below "normal social functioning" basically suck and is a ****ty life imo


----------



## belfort (May 3, 2009)

hello everyone im anhedonic too and the only thing that helps is Ghb...well, phenibut helps to but to a lesser degree.. 

could one be anhedonic and not be pretty badly depressed??i mean, anhedonia would almost always lead to clinical depression imo, it would have to..


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I,have,bad,anhedonia,but,no,depression,at,all.


----------



## belfort (May 3, 2009)

^^everything you read about anhedonia seems to directly link it to either depression or schizophrenia..or people in drug withdrawal..doesnt seem to much info regarding 'normal' people and anhedonia..in my case, the anhedonia leads to depression, not the other way around..


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I,dont,have,depression,because,im,allways,extremely,optimistic,i,allways,knew,i,wasnt,gonna,feel,anxious,or,anhedonic,forever.


----------



## belfort (May 3, 2009)

crazymed-well how anhedonic are you then?i would say im at around 75% anhedonic..if anyone is 100% then they basically stop functioning like a normal person..

that positive frame of mind obviously hasnt helped your anhedonia..lol


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

I take amisulpride 50mg along with Cymbalta, it helps with anhedonia and dysthymia but during the day I tend to fall asleep and the stimulus is so strong that I have to strive to fight back sleep and this nearly leads to fainting fits, also because I get to drink too many coffees (but they don't wake me up at all). Would it be helpful to raise amisulpride to 100/150mg in my situation?


----------



## belfort (May 3, 2009)

^^ive read that about the side effects..i cant afford feeling any more tired than i already am..wouldnt feeling tired all the time almost defeat the purpose of relieving anhedonia in a way??


----------



## adam001 (Jun 17, 2011)

i also suggest low doses of flupentixol (fluanxol). 0,5mgx2 works perfectly with my ssri (esci 10mg).


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Cant remember the last time i felt good inside from doing anything but if i was playing with a group of puppies or something i'm sure it would make me happy even if it be limited and quickly replaced with hopelessness


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

belfort said:


> crazymed-well how anhedonic are you then?i would say im at around 75% anhedonic..if anyone is 100% then they basically stop functioning like a normal person..
> 
> that positive frame of mind obviously hasnt helped your anhedonia..lol


75%too,id,say.

No,but,it,kept,me,from,depression,lol.


----------



## stellium n scorpio (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh my god I've had anhedonia for over 4 years. ZERO positive emotion whatsoever, let alone pleasure...I've had it to a lesser degree my whole life so when it hit full force I really wasn't even conscious of it for 3 years...Crazy huh. Tried all these natural approaches cuz I just don't do those pharmaceuticals anymore...they didn't work anyway for my depression before the anhedonia and neither did the natural stuff since then. I'm starting to get desperate. I know this post is a little late but have you had any success yet?


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

im considering trying a low dose of amisulpride (i'll have to order it online since i live in the U.S.) for my anhedonia. if you havent heard of this medicine, maybe you shoulod look it up if youre desperate


----------



## mehoolio (Oct 9, 2012)

*question on amilsulpride*



burner00 said:


> When you say anhedonia it means there has been poor functioning in the dopamine receptors in short your dopamine system is out of sorts.
> 
> If i had to choose one possible treatment of anhedonia from your list of medication i would choose Amisulpride. Amisulpride in low doses ~50mg is definitely one of the best treatment of anhedonia according to a lot of positive reports and theoretically speaking aswell it has vast potential by correcting d2-d3 receptors pathways without being anxiogenic. Anhedonia is a primary negative symptom of schizophrenia as well, which is treated well with amisulpride.
> 
> ...


If Amilsulpride downregulates dopamine receptors, this seems like a very quick fix but potentially could cause quick tolerance and long lasting anhedonia? Can you point to the evidence of SSRIs increasing D2/3 receptors? How long does it take? Does memantine (and what dose) increase dopamine receptors and/or sensitivity?


----------

